Ask HN: What is the best way to validate my startup idea? - thomasstelzl
======
jguertl
From my experience as a serial entrepreneur, there are several ways to
validate your product idea:

\- Create an MVP an show it to your friends and family

\- Validate the idea on some online communities like Reddit (www.reddit.com)

\- Cold-call some companies and ask if they have this specific problem

\- Use an online idea validation service like IdeaValid (www.ideavalid.com)

\- Find similar products which already exist

------
brudgers
An interesting essay that might be relevant,
[https://blog.ycombinator.com/minimum-viable-product-
process/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/minimum-viable-product-process/)

------
onion2k
Ask people to buy what you're selling. It's the only validation that counts.

